# The Grand Canyon



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello,

I researched the site for some of this info, but I couldn't locate some specfic details. We are planning a trip from Florida to California in few months, and wondering if anyone had some good places to stay in the typical tourist stops along that route. We plan to stop in Dallas, Cloudcroft NM, Grand Canyon, Vegas, and others along the way. (not in that exact order). Rving is so much joy, but trying to find good campgrounds can sometime be a challenge.

Additionally, If I can help anyone in Florida with camping ideas I could be helpful. We have traveled the whole state, and some parts of Alabama.

Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jacko









You don't state exactly when you are planning to head out, but...

Just an idea, why don't you make the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally part of your travel itinerary? You could always take a side trip to go and see the Grand Canyon from there.

As far as places to stay in Las Vegas, I have heard really good things about the Oasis Las Vegas RV Resort.

Dawn


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's a link to a resource we use......we had reservations at the RV park on the south rim, but cancelled after reading the reviews. Good Luck!

www.rvparkreviews.com


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

For the Grand Canyon, consider Grand Canyon Railway RV Park. We stayed there and took the Grand Tour, which included a train trip to the GC, a hot lunch and a bus tour of the rim (with several quality stops). Through May 24th, you get 2 free nights of camping with purchase of train tickets. It is a nice park and they have a pet hotel (if you need one).

If your trip takes you through Oklahoma City, try Twin Fountains RV Park. It is a very nice RV park with excellent restrooms/showers/laundry. The manager there was very nice.


----------

